# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Brodawczak gardła

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.
2 lata temu urodziłam syna. Podczas ciąży wykryto u mnie kłykciny kończyste, które na szczęście bezpowrotnie usunięto, jednak zalecono cesarskie cięcie. Jednak na stół operacyjny położono mnie gdy miałam już 9 cm rozwarcia i dziecko trzeba było "cofać" by wyciągnąć je przez cięcie. Mam ogromną wątpliwości, czy postąpiono dobrze tak długo czekając na zabieg w szpitalu, gdyż syn od roku ciągle choruje na infekcje górnych dróg oddechowych. Od 4 miesięcy jest chory non stop i okropnie kaszle (nie ma w tym dnia przerwy). Zastanawiam się więc, czy przyczyną tego nie jest brodawczak gardła, którym mimo wszystko zaraził się podczas porodu (czytałam także, że dziecko może zarazić się poprzez łożysko). Wiem, że to może stwierdzić tylko lekarz, jednak każdy się od tego wzbrania, uznają badania za ostateczność, gdy wykluczymy wszystko inne. Chyba jednak jako matka mam prawo prosić o skierowanie na takie badania a lekarze mają obowiązek mi w tym pomóc, czyż nie? Chodzi mi tylko o to jakie jest to badanie, na czym polega i kto może nas na nie skierować?
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

Agnieszka Zegadło

----------


## Krzysztof

Jeśli stwierdzono u Pani zakażenie wirusem HPV w czasie ciąży, rzeczywiście brodawczak krtani u dziecka jako przyczyna przewlekłego kaszlu jest możliwy. Jest to jednak choroba rzadka, stąd w pierwszej kolejności należy wykluczyć infekcyjne i, bardzo częste alergiczne podłoże kaszlu. Odnośnie badania - najpierw lekarz rodzinny lub pediatra musi wystawić skierowanie do laryngologa dziecięcego (alternatywą jest wizyta prywatna), laryngolog natomiast wykonuje laryngoskopię - ogląda wnętrze krtani przy pomocy wprowadzonego do gardła lusterka. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Aguś

> Witam serdecznie.
> 2 lata temu urodziłam syna. Podczas ciąży wykryto u mnie kłykciny kończyste, które na szczęście bezpowrotnie usunięto, jednak zalecono cesarskie cięcie. Jednak na stół operacyjny położono mnie gdy miałam już 9 cm rozwarcia i dziecko trzeba było "cofać" by wyciągnąć je przez cięcie. Mam ogromną wątpliwości, czy postąpiono dobrze tak długo czekając na zabieg w szpitalu, gdyż syn od roku ciągle choruje na infekcje górnych dróg oddechowych. Od 4 miesięcy jest chory non stop i okropnie kaszle (nie ma w tym dnia przerwy). Zastanawiam się więc, czy przyczyną tego nie jest brodawczak gardła, którym mimo wszystko zaraził się podczas porodu (czytałam także, że dziecko może zarazić się poprzez łożysko). Wiem, że to może stwierdzić tylko lekarz, jednak każdy się od tego wzbrania, uznają badania za ostateczność, gdy wykluczymy wszystko inne. Chyba jednak jako matka mam prawo prosić o skierowanie na takie badania a lekarze mają obowiązek mi w tym pomóc, czyż nie? Chodzi mi tylko o to jakie jest to badanie, na czym polega i kto może nas na nie skierować?
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.
> 
> Agnieszka Zegadło


Witaj Proponuje Ci wizytę u laryngologa i obejrzenie krtani - laryngoskopia celem zdiagnozowania problemu. Otóż od 1.5 roku borykamy się z problemem brodawczaków krtani u mojego 5 letniego dziecka.Wcześniej córka była leczona u  alergolog a, gdyż występują alergie, i była ciągła nadreaktywność oskrzeli oraz przewlekły kaszel. Pojawiły sie problemy z głosem i na moją prośbę,  a wręcz nacisk przeprowadzono badanie krtani, gdyż bardzo mnie to niepokoiło.Tłumaczono mi, że nie jest to potrzebne, bo to rzadka choroba i pewnie moje obawy się nie potwierdzą. No i cóż diagnoza brodawczaków krtani. Nadmienić chciałam,że ja nie miałam zdiagnozowanego hpv, badanie na obecność tego wirusa u siebie przeprowadziłam zaraz po diagnozie córki, wyszedł negatywny.A dziecko jest zarażone. Pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj
Nie czekaj - brodawczaki  to istne dziedostwo. Moja corka je ma. Niestety lekarze dlugo bagatelizowali ten problem - nadwrazliwa matka - i koniec koncow tylko dzieki logopedzie dowiedzialam sie jakie badanie mozna zrobic zeby sprawdzic co sie dzieje w krtani. Skutek byl taki ze corka majac 1,5 roku na cito byla przjmowana na laryngologie zeby usunac brodawczaki bo w kazdej chwili juz mogla sie udusic. Zrob wiec Videostroboskopie dla pewnosci ze tam nic nie ma. Oczywiscie mozna ze skierowaniem ale to dluga droga - prywatnie kosztuje to 80-190zl - w zaleznosci od specjalisty. pzdr

----------


## Aguś

Witaj. Ja też mam córkę z brodawczakami, z którymi walczymy od 1.5 roku. Proszę skontaktuj się zemną, może wymienimy jakieś doświadczenia, metody leczenia itp. Chciałabym porozmawiać z kimś kto boryka się z tymi  problememami. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Izabela2609

Witam. Mam 5,5 roczna córeczkę u której w wieku 2 lat wykryto brodawczaki krtani. Córeczka miała już 7 operacji i czeka ją jeszcze seria. Jeżeli jest taka możliwość prosiłabym o kontakt... może wspólnymi siłami znalazłybyśmy jakiś sposób na całkowite pozbycie się tego cholerstwa. Dziękuje i pozdrawiam.
Oto mój adres... lala2609@gazeta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
 szukam rodziców których dzieci borykają się z uciążliwymi brodawczakami krtani. Istnieje możliwość leczenia brodawczaków krtani szczepionką o nazwie cidofovir, która niestety nie jest dostępna na polskim rynku i nie jest refundowana przez NFZ. Istnieje możliwość sprowadzenia szczepionki przez jeden ze szpitali ale odpłatnie. Jedna ampułka kosztuje około 5 tys. zł., z jednej ampułki można zaszczepić dwoje a nawet troje dzieci. Niestety jedno dziecko może potrzebować od 5 nawet do 20 dawek. Szukam rodziców, którzy są zainteresowania takim leczeniem dla swoich dzieci. Proszę o kontakt mailowy slonko4244@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Współczuje wszystkim dzieciom które przez to przechodzą. W dzieciństwie sam miałem te chorobę i wiem co to znaczy. Borykałem sie z nią od 6 roku do 15. W początkowym etapie choroby dosyć często miałem usuwane brodawczaki ( nawet kilka razy w roku ), naszczescie pózniej odbywało sie to coraz  żadziej. Ostatni raz usuwane miałem w wieku 15 lat. Pózniej wszystko wróciło do normy. Mój głos stał sie normalny i w końcu nie musiałem krępować sie żeby cos powiedzieć. Pozdrawiam TOMEK. 
euro.tom@o2.pl

----------


## gabryskab

Mój kuzyn ma 19 lat  w wieku 2 lat złapał wirusa HPV. Na początku operacje były bardzo często, praktycznie co miesiąc... później przerwy między zabiegami były większe. Rany w krtani są tak duże, ze do szło utraty głosu... co robić?

----------

